# Debate the user OwO about if she's mad or not.



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 13, 2017)

@OwO What's This? 
@Internet War Criminal


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm so mad it's unreal


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

Facts can't be debated


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 13, 2017)

What's OwO mad about?


----------



## The Fool (Feb 13, 2017)

I hate all of you and that's why I'm going to subscribe to this thread and hate all of you some more


----------



## AA 102 (Feb 13, 2017)

This is boring now.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


Such low energy baiting...

@Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Tempest (Feb 13, 2017)

unlock the first thread


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> Such low energy baiting...
> 
> @Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


It's all that damn estrogen!


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 13, 2017)

THIS CAN ONLY GO WELL SO LETS KEEP GOING


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Feb 13, 2017)

You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good

I demand an apology for ruining all that work I did while pooping


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> It's all that damn estrogen!


No, it's cause you're attention whore.

You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> No, it's cause you're attention whore.
> 
> You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


lmao yeah


----------



## VJ 120 (Feb 13, 2017)

artist's rendering of this thread


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

dannyfrickenp said:


> This is boring now.



It's the equivalent of watching a community theatre group playing out an episode of Friends. Just boring and sad with lots of cringe


----------



## Strelok (Feb 13, 2017)

TheMockTurtle said:


> You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good



Lol no it was shit.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> lmao yeah


Oh well.

Still better than being a furry trans ripoff of @Dynastia.


----------



## DonaldChump (Feb 13, 2017)

Guys are you okay I heard shouting!...?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 13, 2017)

@OwO What's This? 
@Internet War Criminal


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm so mad it's unreal


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

Facts can't be debated


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 13, 2017)

What's OwO mad about?


----------



## The Fool (Feb 13, 2017)

I hate all of you and that's why I'm going to subscribe to this thread and hate all of you some more


----------



## AA 102 (Feb 13, 2017)

This is boring now.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


Such low energy baiting...

@Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Tempest (Feb 13, 2017)

unlock the first thread


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> Such low energy baiting...
> 
> @Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


It's all that damn estrogen!


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 13, 2017)

THIS CAN ONLY GO WELL SO LETS KEEP GOING


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Feb 13, 2017)

You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good

I demand an apology for ruining all that work I did while pooping


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> It's all that damn estrogen!


No, it's cause you're attention whore.

You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> No, it's cause you're attention whore.
> 
> You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


lmao yeah


----------



## VJ 120 (Feb 13, 2017)

artist's rendering of this thread


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

dannyfrickenp said:


> This is boring now.



It's the equivalent of watching a community theatre group playing out an episode of Friends. Just boring and sad with lots of cringe


----------



## Strelok (Feb 13, 2017)

TheMockTurtle said:


> You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good



Lol no it was shit.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> lmao yeah


Oh well.

Still better than being a furry trans ripoff of @Dynastia.


----------



## DonaldChump (Feb 13, 2017)

Guys are you okay I heard shouting!...?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 13, 2017)

@OwO What's This? 
@Internet War Criminal


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm so mad it's unreal


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

Facts can't be debated


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 13, 2017)

What's OwO mad about?


----------



## The Fool (Feb 13, 2017)

I hate all of you and that's why I'm going to subscribe to this thread and hate all of you some more


----------



## AA 102 (Feb 13, 2017)

This is boring now.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


Such low energy baiting...

@Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Tempest (Feb 13, 2017)

unlock the first thread


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> Such low energy baiting...
> 
> @Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


It's all that damn estrogen!


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 13, 2017)

THIS CAN ONLY GO WELL SO LETS KEEP GOING


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Feb 13, 2017)

You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good

I demand an apology for ruining all that work I did while pooping


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> It's all that damn estrogen!


No, it's cause you're attention whore.

You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> No, it's cause you're attention whore.
> 
> You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


lmao yeah


----------



## VJ 120 (Feb 13, 2017)

artist's rendering of this thread


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

dannyfrickenp said:


> This is boring now.



It's the equivalent of watching a community theatre group playing out an episode of Friends. Just boring and sad with lots of cringe


----------



## Strelok (Feb 13, 2017)

TheMockTurtle said:


> You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good



Lol no it was shit.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> lmao yeah


Oh well.

Still better than being a furry trans ripoff of @Dynastia.


----------



## DonaldChump (Feb 13, 2017)

Guys are you okay I heard shouting!...?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 13, 2017)

@OwO What's This? 
@Internet War Criminal


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm so mad it's unreal


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

Facts can't be debated


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 13, 2017)

What's OwO mad about?


----------



## The Fool (Feb 13, 2017)

I hate all of you and that's why I'm going to subscribe to this thread and hate all of you some more


----------



## AA 102 (Feb 13, 2017)

This is boring now.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


Such low energy baiting...

@Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Tempest (Feb 13, 2017)

unlock the first thread


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> Such low energy baiting...
> 
> @Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


It's all that damn estrogen!


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 13, 2017)

THIS CAN ONLY GO WELL SO LETS KEEP GOING


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Feb 13, 2017)

You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good

I demand an apology for ruining all that work I did while pooping


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> It's all that damn estrogen!


No, it's cause you're attention whore.

You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> No, it's cause you're attention whore.
> 
> You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


lmao yeah


----------



## VJ 120 (Feb 13, 2017)

artist's rendering of this thread


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

dannyfrickenp said:


> This is boring now.



It's the equivalent of watching a community theatre group playing out an episode of Friends. Just boring and sad with lots of cringe


----------



## Strelok (Feb 13, 2017)

TheMockTurtle said:


> You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good



Lol no it was shit.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> lmao yeah


Oh well.

Still better than being a furry trans ripoff of @Dynastia.


----------



## DonaldChump (Feb 13, 2017)

Guys are you okay I heard shouting!...?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 13, 2017)

@OwO What's This? 
@Internet War Criminal


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm so mad it's unreal


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

Facts can't be debated


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 13, 2017)

What's OwO mad about?


----------



## The Fool (Feb 13, 2017)

I hate all of you and that's why I'm going to subscribe to this thread and hate all of you some more


----------



## AA 102 (Feb 13, 2017)

This is boring now.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


Such low energy baiting...

@Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Tempest (Feb 13, 2017)

unlock the first thread


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> Such low energy baiting...
> 
> @Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


It's all that damn estrogen!


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 13, 2017)

THIS CAN ONLY GO WELL SO LETS KEEP GOING


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Feb 13, 2017)

You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good

I demand an apology for ruining all that work I did while pooping


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> It's all that damn estrogen!


No, it's cause you're attention whore.

You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> No, it's cause you're attention whore.
> 
> You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


lmao yeah


----------



## VJ 120 (Feb 13, 2017)

artist's rendering of this thread


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

dannyfrickenp said:


> This is boring now.



It's the equivalent of watching a community theatre group playing out an episode of Friends. Just boring and sad with lots of cringe


----------



## Strelok (Feb 13, 2017)

TheMockTurtle said:


> You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good



Lol no it was shit.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> lmao yeah


Oh well.

Still better than being a furry trans ripoff of @Dynastia.


----------



## DonaldChump (Feb 13, 2017)

Guys are you okay I heard shouting!...?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 13, 2017)

@OwO What's This? 
@Internet War Criminal


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm so mad it's unreal


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

Facts can't be debated


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 13, 2017)

What's OwO mad about?


----------



## The Fool (Feb 13, 2017)

I hate all of you and that's why I'm going to subscribe to this thread and hate all of you some more


----------



## AA 102 (Feb 13, 2017)

This is boring now.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


Such low energy baiting...

@Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Tempest (Feb 13, 2017)

unlock the first thread


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> Such low energy baiting...
> 
> @Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


It's all that damn estrogen!


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 13, 2017)

THIS CAN ONLY GO WELL SO LETS KEEP GOING


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Feb 13, 2017)

You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good

I demand an apology for ruining all that work I did while pooping


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> It's all that damn estrogen!


No, it's cause you're attention whore.

You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> No, it's cause you're attention whore.
> 
> You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


lmao yeah


----------



## VJ 120 (Feb 13, 2017)

artist's rendering of this thread


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

dannyfrickenp said:


> This is boring now.



It's the equivalent of watching a community theatre group playing out an episode of Friends. Just boring and sad with lots of cringe


----------



## Strelok (Feb 13, 2017)

TheMockTurtle said:


> You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good



Lol no it was shit.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> lmao yeah


Oh well.

Still better than being a furry trans ripoff of @Dynastia.


----------



## DonaldChump (Feb 13, 2017)

Guys are you okay I heard shouting!...?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 13, 2017)

@OwO What's This? 
@Internet War Criminal


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm so mad it's unreal


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

Facts can't be debated


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 13, 2017)

What's OwO mad about?


----------



## The Fool (Feb 13, 2017)

I hate all of you and that's why I'm going to subscribe to this thread and hate all of you some more


----------



## AA 102 (Feb 13, 2017)

This is boring now.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> Good thread, good thread. Another for the record books.


Such low energy baiting...

@Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Tempest (Feb 13, 2017)

unlock the first thread


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> Such low energy baiting...
> 
> @Dynastia must be so disappointed in you...


It's all that damn estrogen!


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 13, 2017)

THIS CAN ONLY GO WELL SO LETS KEEP GOING


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Feb 13, 2017)

You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good

I demand an apology for ruining all that work I did while pooping


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> It's all that damn estrogen!


No, it's cause you're attention whore.

You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 13, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> No, it's cause you're attention whore.
> 
> You know that stupid people like me will respond anyway.


lmao yeah


----------



## VJ 120 (Feb 13, 2017)

artist's rendering of this thread


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 13, 2017)

dannyfrickenp said:


> This is boring now.



It's the equivalent of watching a community theatre group playing out an episode of Friends. Just boring and sad with lots of cringe


----------



## Strelok (Feb 13, 2017)

TheMockTurtle said:


> You massive faggots shut down a thread that was starting to be good



Lol no it was shit.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 13, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> lmao yeah


Oh well.

Still better than being a furry trans ripoff of @Dynastia.


----------



## DonaldChump (Feb 13, 2017)

Guys are you okay I heard shouting!...?


----------

